# Crypt. Lutea Turning Brown?



## christinamac910 (Jan 15, 2016)

Until about 2 months ago my Cryptocoryne lutea looked nice and green. Now its old leaves are turning brown and new leaves are lighter in color with brown edges. What could be causing this?

I broke apart and transplanted the lutea around 2 months ago. I know it can take awhile for crypts to adjust after being transplanted. Do you think this is the cause? All of my other plants seem to be doing pretty well.

*Lighting*: low-medium, Finnex Stingray LED Clip Light
*Substrate*: CaribSea Eco-Complete, middle soil layer
*No added CO2*
*Filtration*: AZOO Mignon 60 filter, aquarium sponge, Seachem de*Nitrate (bio-media), Seachem Purigen
*Fertilizers*: 
1. Flourish root tabs
2. 8.72 ppm of Flourish Nitrogen dosed twice per week (~2.5 ppm/day)
3. 0.88 ppm of Flourish Phosphorous dosed twice per week (~0.25 ppm/day)
4. 17.52 ppm of Flourish Potassium dosed twice per week (~5 ppm/day)
5. 0.28 ppm of Flourish Iron dosed 5 days per week (~0.2 ppm/day)
6. 2 drops of Flourish comprehensive dosed twice per week

*Other Info:*
50% partial water change performed at the end of the week and 5-10% removed during the week. The net water volume of my aquarium is about 1.9 gallons. It houses 1 Betta and 1 Nerite snail. My *GH is usually 8-12 degrees* and my *KH is usually 3-4 degrees*. The temperature of my aquarium is heated to *77-78 degrees Fahrenheit*. *pH is 7.4*.

The first image shows the lutea before I broke it apart. 









The second image shows the new growth with the brown edges and a very brown old leaf.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

My guess ...filter needs cleaning


----------



## Ligyron (Mar 6, 2016)

IDK, water parameters and fertilization certainly seem adequate. You know how Crypts can be when something changes like breaking up and re-planting. Big water changes occurred too, but if you stir up the substrate digging up and re-planting that is the recommend and smart thing to do.

If it all goes wrong, these plant do better in emersed conditions and I had them growing well like that for years outside. I even found a stray growing up from what I can only imagine was a stray bit of root tossed in the mulch pile along with the played out substrate from the group of lutea I'd broken up and re-potted a month or so before. 

Went out to the pile one day and there it was, popping out of the side of the pile healthy as could be. Crypts really like emersed conditions to grow in.


----------

